# My budgie keeps plucking at his feathers!



## MerlinsOwner (Nov 5, 2014)

My budgie Sammy, keeps plucking at his feathers and it's starting to look really bad or should I say it already does. I'm not really sure why he's doing it and I am not sure if it's just an irritation thing etc or if he needs the attention of an Avian vet.

Before he started really going at his feathers, him and the 3 other budgies (2 in one cage, 2 in the other) I have were all treated for mite and lice using Avitrol Mite and Lice Spray. I made sure to wash the cage, tray, toys and food/water bowls, taking care to remove wooden perches and replace them with natural ones. That was done only last week and will have to be done again for another 2 weeks. (My local vet advised so). 
And after that I noticed his destructive behaviour. I'm not sure if it could be just dry skin or what ... 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't see any evidence of feather plucking in the picture you posted.
Are you sure your budgie isn't simply molting?

Can you post a picture of the area(s) where the feathers have been plucked?*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree with Deb, I can't see any behaviour or evidence of self plucking from that picture.


----------

